# Yates



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I know it is wicked early and with the lack of rain and warm temps.............. but I have to ask has anyone braved the Clinton up near Yates in the last few days? If so any success or even fish spotted? I've got an itch that needs to be scratched and no time to do a day run to the west side of the state to scratch it.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I've heard a report of two steelhead and one king caught late last week. This was a report from a friend of a friend and I have yet to see pictures of the steel. I could probably believe the king that was caught but it seems really early for two steelhead caught in one outing. I don't know about the rest of you guys but in the early fall like this I am lucky to land one fish every couple of days. And that is with being on the river every day.

Of course the Clinton gets fall steel but they certainly make us work for them. :sad:


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

there isnt a fish that swims in fresh water that is better than some fall steel. there are a few fish around and you'll have to work for em but they are well worth it. the water is super low and clear and chances are you wont hook up but im glad i gave it a shot today.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to see you had a good day on the water. You're right. Fall steelhead on the Clinton can be a lonely game. I've went weeks without hooking a fish before even when I knew they were in the river. But being steelhead guys, we keep casting and drifting different sections of the river. Eventually the fish will be there.

Really wish I could get down there with you guys. Gotta love it when the girlfriend blows the engine in her car and we are down to just my truck. Moral of the story... having a girlfriend really cuts into your fishing time. :lol:


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

This is a second hand report but from a reliable source. Friend of mine fished it Sunday, hit every hole from the dam on down. Went 0-1 floating spawn on a pin.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going tie up a few bugs tonight and to give it a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Not much activity. Caught a nice little brown. It slapped a little brown fly pretty hard. Saw no sign of steel. Come on rain and cold!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice work on the brown, im yet to get one in that area of the clinton. there are a few steelies around though. with the water so low and clear, the ones that are there will be in the deeper and darker water with the most cover. got this buck earlier this week and heard that a couple made it over the dam. brought in a nice little pike too.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

That's the great part about fall steelhead. The colors are so perfect. Great looking fish!


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice fish. That is the only section of the river I know fairly well. I need to grab a map and go exploring for more places to fish.


----------

